# Brick Veneer on steel angle iron



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

I am trying to add a brick veneer to my addition that I am building. In lieu of making a footing 30 inches for the brick, I was going to attach angle iron to the structure and start laying the brick on that. What does it mean that the angle has to be bolted to double studs? I was just going to bolt to my rim joist.
Here is what the code says:

1). R703.7.2.1 Support by a steel angle: The minimum size for steel
angle support is 6 X 4 X 5/16 thick. This angle support shall be bolted to double
studs by two 7/16 X 4 inch lag bolts. The double stud support shall be placed on
16 inch centers. Flashing and weep holes are required at the bottom of the steel
angle. The maximum height of the veneer supported in this fashion is 12 feet 8
inches. A construction joint is required between this veneer and the veneer that
bears directly on the concrete foundation.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

This I don't understand:
"In lieu of making a footing 30 inches for the brick,"

For a 12" poured concrete foundation I have a 12" x24" footing. The bricks rest on a brick ledge on the foundation, not the footing. Why go to all the extra effort of bolting angle iron to the foundation when all you have to do is frame out a footing and drop a ledge into the poured foundation?
Ron


----------



## sandyman720 (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for your reply but the problem is that the foundation is already there and my frame is up.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Bolt the angle to the concrete, not the wood. Pay close attention to the flashing/weep detailing.


----------

